
The Magarshak Ratio - EGreg
https://twitter.com/GregMozart/status/695283012595007490
======
EGreg
The best criticism of a country or group often comes from outside the group,
especially if the group quashes dissent. So there should be a site set up to
compute this ratio, in my opinion, with actual statistics and evidence of both
the devastation / danger and the outrage. This way we could focus the outrage
where it should go. This way we can send drones and cameras to film more
evidence of what people are talking about.

For example: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soxm2De-
fZc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soxm2De-fZc)

